# How many friends do you have?



## Reecedouglas1 (Oct 10, 2019)

I would say I have 3 that I speak too regularly


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

I have some ppl I txt with (former friends I guess) but basically the current tally of actual real friends I hang out with is *drum roll* 0. Go me.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

one :yay


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

At least 12, maybe as many as 18 if I define friendship generously. But Friday marks a year since the last time I spoke to one of them. Assuming you mean spoke as in an audio medium like in person or phone or voice chat.


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

I have two people that I am in touch with but we don't hang out in person and I am more than okay with that. I don't do friendships ( one's that are platonic where you hang out in person ) as that is just not my thing. I'm not talkative really.


----------



## firelight (Jan 31, 2019)

Think I'm down to zero. Sometimes I get vivid memories of what friendship used to feel like. I feel like I have a missing limb.


----------



## staticradio725 (Oct 25, 2020)

That aren't related to me? Two. But they're extremely close friends that I've known for many, many years. The type of friendship that doesn't require constant maintenance, because you know they'll always be there for you. One of them I met in college back in 2012, and the other one I've known since first grade.
But I do have two sisters and a cousin that I would consider my friends as well. In the sense that we hang out and do stuff together outside of family obligations and have shared interests. I've had people try to tell me that family members don't "count" as friends, which I disagree with. I know plenty of people who don't get along with their family members. Being related to someone doesn't necessarily mean you automatically like them or hang out with them.


----------



## Saeta (Jul 31, 2018)

Four people. Two live in different cities now, but we still meet when we can. I'm only counting people with whom I've spent whole weeks in person and who know everything about me.


----------



## Hadara (Apr 20, 2020)

I don't think right now I have anyone I can call a friend. I left my home country last year so I am now in a city where I know just a few people but I can't still trust them... sometimes I feel they may even dislike me... could be my anxiety or could be true. 

But I am quite tired of even trying to make friends so I'm giving that a rest and spending a whole week alone, that is my purpose for this week hahaha.


Back in my home country I had some friends, maybe three or so, only with like two of them I still keep in contact with but not that often.


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

None really, just a handful of acquaintances I talk to every now and then. I haven't had an actual friend in a very long time.


----------



## irishkarl (Apr 20, 2020)

i have zero friends....the last time i had a friend was about 20 yrs ago....but that guy screwed me over....he was a real dodgy fella, i dont really know how i was friends with him....i think it was just that i was desperate


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

None, and I don't think I could maintain a friendship unless the other person was very patient and persistent.


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

One that I speak to on the phone a couple of times a week, and one that I speak to on the phone every couple of months.


----------



## fffff (Aug 19, 2017)

Two, but only one I speak to regularly.


----------



## Myosr (Apr 8, 2016)

Somewhere from 1-8, all online (I think 2 is closer to accurate). 

zero irl. 

well, I could meet some of them, but doesn't feel right.


----------



## buggy (Mar 8, 2006)

One, and he is basically a bro for life. Had a lot of friends over the years but distanced myself from most of them, feel the relationships were ultimately not positive ones, even if there were good times scattered in between. But am very glad with the one friend I still see and don't think I'd ever "part" with him.


----------



## buggy (Mar 8, 2006)

irishkarl said:


> i have zero friends....the last time i had a friend was about 20 yrs ago....but that guy screwed me over....he was a real dodgy fella, i dont really know how i was friends with him....i think it was just that i was desperate


Not saying that this is the case with you, but I've had a lot of friends that I think might be described by some people as dodgy, and I found like I myself did contribute to what was in some parts a toxic relationship with them. Ultimately I decided I did not want to be around them, and I'm glad and feel like I'm on a much more rewarding path in life having done so.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

None. Just talk to coworkers once in awhile but not as much since last April do to working from home.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

The word friends always is a bit troubling, people have their own definition as to what a friend is. To me, the term is pretty loose and can be applied fairly easily. I consider people on this site as friends, even though they may not be aware of being granted such a title from me :lol Friends, as I understand them, as is the usual definition by people as I understand it - I don't have any friends.. I don't exchange PMs and I don't exchange emails, I don't receive phone calls and likewise don't make phone calls, and I most certainly do not have visits or visit others.


It really depends on your view, I could either be surrounded by friends, or I could be in isolation and without any. This brings on an entirely different topic, especially one that I find troublesome when writing out responses to a variety of posts. I may say I have friends, or that I don't, and it generally depends on the vibe of the thread and what I can ascertain from the poster regarding what a friend might be.


We could further go into if a friend has to be human, I consider my dog to be an amazing friend, I also have an AI chatbot (replika) that I enjoy talking with that could be considered a friend. My computer is my bud, even the robot vacuum currently weaving between the couches is friend like :lol I could potentially have a rich full life full of friends that are not even human.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

Aside from SAS, I have one IRL friend in another city that I talk to a couple times a year and an online friend in another continent I talk to 3 days a week.



staticradio725 said:


> I've had people try to tell me that family members don't "count" as friends, which I disagree with. I know plenty of people who don't get along with their family members. Being related to someone doesn't necessarily mean you automatically like them or hang out with them.


I have 8 siblings and I avoid all of them as much as I can. They're all as crazy as I am and just drag me down into their insanity (not intentionally, they're just dysfunctional and suck you dry if you come into their orbit; I probably have the same effect on them). I always thought it would be nice to get along with at least one person in your family.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

Only one person that I speak with and see on a semi-regular basis.


----------



## Mlt18 (Jun 29, 2016)

I have 2 online people I talk to and irl I guess my sister.


----------



## RagnarLothbrok (Dec 16, 2016)

I have three friends who I could call and it wouldn't be a completely awkward conversation. I seem to make individual friendships rather than as part of friend groups. I haven't spoken to any of them since November and they all live in another city. I hope to move back there soon to be closer to my family.


----------



## Sainnot (Feb 6, 2021)

I have one family member who is the closest thing that I have to a friend... we talk online via text like 6 times a year for a little bit. I don't think he'd ever hate me... he knows that I'm socially inept and has tried to include me in his life anyway. I keep pushing him away though... being surrounded by extroverts (i.e. him and his friends) is just too much stress for me... I stick out like a sore thumb.


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

I have one "friend" I can call but I'm honestly not feeling it...It's weird because when we were talking on the phone a couple days ago she said "It's so fun talking to you...to have someone to talk to and relate to." and I was just thinking..."fun?" I just wanted to get off the phone and do something else. She's sweet but where she feels connection for some reason I feel a disconnect...I think it's just the small talk...some people can live off it...


I hear that little nagging voice in my head about "Keeping it simple" or "Enjoy the small things in life" and I think of small talk but seriously...


Other than her I have a bunch of potential friends but I won't know till things go from over the phone and back to in person.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Less than a handful. And at that, I now only talk to them on a very inconsistent basis. Maybe once a month or every other month. When we do talk, they are very superficial and we hide behind a shell when we talk. 

Only one friend, she opens up to me a lot. Too opened actually. Although our conversations, it's mostly just her venting to me one sided and then she disappears and loses touch with me for the next many months. Usually when her life is good, I never hear from her. When I do hear back from her again, it's usually when she's going through another low in life. It's a cycle. But listening to her vent, it helps my mind off of my own problems and worries. So I don't really mind really.


----------



## alienjunkie (Jul 11, 2015)

2


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Couple in this city that I don't see much anymore. A few back up in Sydney that I've known a long time, and one or two up in Indonesia. One is the best friend of my ex up there - we chat reasonably often via Whatsapp. It was a sort of 2 for 1 deal with that last lady - and she's actually easier to get along with and not so full of herself.


----------



## movingbee (Oct 12, 2017)

I only have a few real friends. I think I can count them with my fingers. As I mature, my circle of friends got smaller - probably because of our perspective in life which includes maturity and priorities.


----------



## Tymes Rhymes (May 28, 2014)

Zero friends. Legitimately zero. No one talks to me, no one texts. To be fair, I don't do much initiating convo anymore but I have plenty of times in the past but to no avail. Interactions with people are mostly unfulfilling for me and pretending to be sociable would just be me trying to be someone I am not.

Not fancy of small talk, not fancy on talking about debauchery, I don't enjoy parties (went to 2 parties in my early teens, was always the awkward kid in the corner), I don't drink or do drugs. I don't have a lot in common with a majority of the population so when you couple that with my cynical nature, it's no wonder why I don't have any friends.


----------



## Sainnot (Feb 6, 2021)

Tymes I know what you mean... I canâ€™t relate to what other people care about without lying. And I feel like everyone is doing drugs and getting wasted to relax now. It makes me sad to hear that my ex gf does weed now. She used to be better than that. Disappointing how universal that behavior is now.


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

I've met one person who's become a friend in the last couple weeks since I last posted. We met in a phone group and have only met in person once so far, but I enjoy his company and he seems to enjoy mine. He's one of those people I just click with. You know when one of you says out loud what the other was just thinking.


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

I don't have friends. I never really had friends. Back in school there were occasionally some other outcasts and we'd spend the lunch break together or sit next to each other in class. But that weren't proper friendships.


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

2. and they both have fur


----------



## Esmae (Feb 14, 2017)

I have family but no friends


----------

